# Cloudy Water



## RedBellyCasanova (Jul 21, 2012)

so i have made my new 100g planted p tank with mineralized top soil and fluval stratum as a cap,i have 5 9 inch reds and im beginning to think this was a bad idea,does anybody have this substrate with reds and clear water?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

ive tried my hands at soil once and didnt like it for just that reason. a great solution to your problem is adding some slate rocks to minimize the surface area of the mud. but in a tank even minimal fish activity can kick up and cloud water. planting some low growing plants to take root will be time consuming but would be a 'natural' way of maintaining the substrate. if all else fails and you dont wanna redo the entire tank you can simply add a thin layer of gravel over the soil to contain it.


----------



## RedBellyCasanova (Jul 21, 2012)

just got to check the post thanks for the info central,yes ive got some new plants on the way some sag,i may get some slate as u said and put it down where my ps are kicking it up from the most.. thanx agin


----------

